# SOM - Somnomed Limited



## Snakey (11 January 2007)

This stock looks like it is turning around after long down trend. Appears to have broken out of down trend on high volume current price .028


----------



## watsonc (11 January 2007)

*Re: SOM*

What could be brewing behind the scenes to push this up?


----------



## constable (11 January 2007)

*Re: SOM*

graph looks ok , great volumes . I just skipped over annual report seems they are still 12 to 18 months from generating any profit though.
Cant explain recent volumes tho except what they detailed in the response to the asx volume query(reguarding cost cutting). Doesnt seem to warrant the increase in trade imo


----------



## Snakey (11 January 2007)

*Re: SOM*

12 month chart looks interesting


----------



## Snakey (11 January 2007)

*Re: SOM*

6 month chart ...sorry about crude charts


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

Good questions in regard to the reason for the increased volume. Extraordinary really. 

Perhaps they've picked up some big contracts for this device? Perhaps Resmed might be interested in them?? 

Day traders?


----------



## watsonc (11 January 2007)

If they have picked up a contract or they know something, do they have to tell the ASX in the query???
They said they don't know of anything!
What if tomorrow they release ann stating of a new contract??? Will SOM be in big trouble???


----------



## constable (11 January 2007)

Snakey you holding this one ?
I've got my feet wet with 200000 @ .029.
I reckon somebody somewhere knows something about some things that are goin up with this company!! That's my valued explanation.


----------



## Snakey (11 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Snakey you holding this one ?
> I've got my feet wet with 200000 @ .029.
> I reckon somebody somewhere knows something about some things that are goin up with this company!! That's my valued explanation.




agreed and yeah constable 750k .029
i recon your right and i like this chart.
might be medium term because we may have to wait a while for an announcement doubt it will be tomorrow  
looks to me to be still at a reasonable price (not over inflated on hype)


----------



## bigt (11 January 2007)

I've taken a small holding, purely speculative...there has been some...interesting...activity in the last month, both volume / sp / director / substantial holding wise...will take a punt some good things will happen...completely against my normal practices, and I've just had my works leaving lunch and several beers, so will probably regret it once sober.


----------



## Snakey (11 January 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> I've taken a small holding, purely speculative...there has been some...interesting...activity in the last month, both volume / sp / director / substantial holding wise...will take a punt some good things will happen...completely against my normal practices, and I've just had my works leaving lunch and several beers, so will probably regret it once sober.




would not expect results from this one straight away but if nothing happens from this i'll eat my contract notes  time frame 1.5 months


----------



## Ken (12 January 2007)

I like it.

I think 4 cents is the next stop.

Massive volume.

Something definitely up.

Could be the start of something.


----------



## Ken (12 January 2007)

note to self...

SOM's highest ever volume has only been 4 million since 2005.

In the last 3 days I believe there has been more volume than in the history of the stock.

Everyone wants a good nights sleepright.

I am in tomorrow.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## dubiousinfo (12 January 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> note to self...
> 
> SOM's highest ever volume has only been 4 million since 2005.
> 
> ...




Prior to the recent rights issue the company had only 115mil shares on issue and 80% of those were held by the top 20 shareholders. So there were very few shares to be traded.
385mil new shares were issued at 1c in late December as part of the rights issue to raise funds.
The rights issue was not fully taken up, a shortfall of about 7%, so the underwriter & subunderwriter were forced to take up the shortfall. (at least 1 of the substantial holder notices was in relation to this)
If the underwriters are looking to get out it could put some pressure on th SP.


----------



## Snakey (12 January 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Prior to the recent rights issue the company had only 115mil shares on issue and 80% of those were held by the top 20 shareholders. So there were very few shares to be traded.
> 385mil new shares were issued at 1c in late December as part of the rights issue to raise funds.
> The rights issue was not fully taken up, a shortfall of about 7%, so the underwriter & subunderwriter were forced to take up the shortfall. (at least 1 of the substantial holder notices was in relation to this)
> If the underwriters are looking to get out it could put some pressure on th SP.




why would the underwriters want to get out now, when the price and volume is increasing?


----------



## Snakey (12 January 2007)

have sold out of yml and used funds to top up here... now hold 1mil but I dont expect overnight miracles


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> have sold out of yml and used funds to top up here... now hold 1mil but I dont expect overnight miracles




Snakey I do not understand the purpose of these kind of posts.

This information is completely unverifiable and serves no real purpose in this thread. Rather than telling us what you have bought, why not tell us why you bought it? Surely that information would be far more useful to others?

IMO this kind of material is more suited to a journal or a blog (or the ASF chatroom) instead of a stock thread. Stock threads are for the sharing of information and analysis and for the discussion of fundamentals and price action.


----------



## noobs (12 January 2007)

You might not have to wait overnight for that miracle Snakey - Jeez you have been doing well lately! Although we never hear of your losses?


----------



## Snakey (12 January 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> You might not have to wait overnight for that miracle Snakey - Jeez you have been doing well lately! Although we never hear of your losses?



 yes i have losses dont like to advertise them as much  
well up this year already 
I tell you what i buy and price and volume ...you can see your self what the share does after the post
but thats all going to change... right joe


----------



## Snakey (12 January 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Snakey I do not understand the purpose of these kind of posts.
> 
> This information is completely unverifiable and serves no real purpose in this thread. Rather than telling us what you have bought, why not tell us why you bought it? Surely that information would be far more useful to others?
> 
> IMO this kind of material is more suited to a journal or a blog (or the ASF chatroom) instead of a stock thread. Stock threads are for the sharing of information and analysis and for the discussion of fundamentals and price action.





sorry joe i will clean up my act
reason for purchase was purely volume and price action
see previous charts


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> sorry joe i will clean up my act




Snakey, get yourself a blog and put a link to it in your signature.  Then we can follow your trades/holdings there. Problem solved.


----------



## Peakey (12 January 2007)

Short term resistance at .031 broken....

Chart below over the past week..... again big volume....

Stock has been in a longterm downward trend (since early 05) but has never had high volume like this before...


----------



## Snakey (12 January 2007)

i can smell a trading halt coming on


----------



## Ken (12 January 2007)

if a trading halt is on the cards

who is brave enough to hold on?


----------



## Snakey (12 January 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> if a trading halt is on the cards
> 
> who is brave enough to hold on?




i am holding for past reasons given
i suspect it will be a suspension pending announcement
only a guess


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2007)

Posts based on wrong stock code (SMO rather than SOM) have been removed from this thread.


----------



## Phoenix (12 January 2007)

I thought about getting in to this but from the looks of things i think this stock will take a big hit if an annoucement is made. I just think there is too much risk in this stock. Market capital of SOM is 16mil very very small. To risky for my taste gl to all those that hold.


----------



## vert (12 January 2007)

buyers stacking up again, looking good for a run up again (hopefully) to close on the high. 

holding


----------



## Snakey (12 January 2007)

vert said:
			
		

> buyers stacking up again, looking good for a run up again (hopefully) to close on the high.
> 
> holding



this is amazing.....  massive interest from buyers ATM


----------



## Ken (12 January 2007)

I think it is a tad scary.

You need to have your finger on the pulse. Can happen so quickly.

Lot of people made and lost a lot of money today I would say.

We havent even discussed the companies activities!!!


----------



## noobs (12 January 2007)

This is their core product:

The SomnoMed MAS™ is an oral appliance, which fits over the upper and lower teeth, much like a sports mouthguard. Unlike a sports mouthguard, however, it is a precision-made, clinically-tested medical device, which is highly effective (in most cases) in preventing snoring and mild to moderate obstructive sleep apnea. 

The medical term for your lower jaw is ‘mandible’ and an oral appliance worn over the teeth is a ‘splint’, hence the name SomnoMed Mandibular Advancement Splint, or SomnoMed MAS™. 

(Mandibular advancement splints are also known as mandibular advancement devices (MADs) or mandibular repositioning appliances (MRAs).)


----------



## Phoenix (12 January 2007)

I wouldn't pay much attention to market depth unless you have level 3 market depth with broker codes. Alot of the time it's fake to drive the price up but then gain 113 million shares traded so far WOW!!.


----------



## Snakey (12 January 2007)

nice close....you would have to be bill gates to manipulate this stock imo
climbing in perfect formation imo....not too fast and not too slow


----------



## constable (12 January 2007)

Well snakey well done if ur still holding ...IM NOT.... thanks to my mrs (god bless her soul) who sold out (@ 30) while i played fill the hole hole for want of staff.
Oh yeah she remembers now that i said "im not worried about this stock"  (because it was such a small holding ), nevermind   
We both enjoy trading and we are still learning! (read: aaaaargh)
Anyway i would have choked myself after 4 ticks because at this stage THERE IS NO ANN. and it is sheer spec. Having said that the adage buy the rumour sell the fact could well be applied. 
May the force be with those that hold!


----------



## Ken (12 January 2007)

I am of the belief that Volume tells a story.

Lets be honest. The Stock is still not far from all time lows.

And at the beginning of 2006 it was trading at 20 cents.

In may 2005 it was 50 cents.

That is going off the graph I found on yahoo finance website. It has descended  in that period to what we have today.

Good luck

p.s I am not saying its going to head back up to 50 cents, but a 100% rise for SOM would be minimal in comparison to the fall it has taken over the years.


----------



## Ken (12 January 2007)

The directors seem to have got in at the right time. About mid december.

450k and 150k each...

Handy that.


----------



## Snakey (13 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Well snakey well done if ur still holding ...IM NOT.... thanks to my mrs (god bless her soul) who sold out (@ 30) while i played fill the hole hole for want of staff.
> Oh yeah she remembers now that i said "im not worried about this stock"  (because it was such a small holding ), nevermind
> We both enjoy trading and we are still learning! (read: aaaaargh)
> Anyway i would have choked myself after 4 ticks because at this stage THERE IS NO ANN. and it is sheer spec. Having said that the adage buy the rumour sell the fact could well be applied.
> May the force be with those that hold!



Thanks constable very early sell imo but profit none the less. Well I have dug myself in deeper and managed to pick up another 900k at .033 on fri, to make an average buy of .031 / 1.9 mil. As you know i am a day trader and the reason for purchase was purely price and volume.  I think they are still cheap considering the january prices. I am the first to admit i know nothing about this company. But i do know they had the highest volume of any company on the asx on friday and thats of extreme interest to me. (Looking at blog joe for quotation of figures) good luck holders...


----------



## Kauri (13 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> But i do know they had the highest volume of any company on the asx on friday and thats of extreme interest to me. (Looking at blog joe for quotation of figures) good luck holders...




   Just a random thought...  Thurs and Fri vol about 165 mill...
                                       Your buys 1.9 mill...about 1.15% of total 2 days....
                                        90 Aus traders trading like you on _momentum_ and all the vol accounted for.....maybe less than 90 if some are trading in and out several times over the two days??? A pure momentum trading opportunity for mine, mind you I am wrong more often than I am right.


----------



## sup3rK0ala (13 January 2007)

Based on the previous announcement, looks like the volume is increasing due to:

"renounceable rights issue to Shareholders of 3 New Shares for
every 1 Share held on the Record Date at an issue price 1 cent per New Share to raise $3.447 million." on 7th dec 2006.

will this make the volume traded look higher, because of the renounceable rights issue to Shareholders?


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2007)

sup3rK0ala said:
			
		

> Based on the previous announcement, looks like the volume is increasing due to:
> 
> "renounceable rights issue to Shareholders of 3 New Shares for
> every 1 Share held on the Record Date at an issue price 1 cent per New Share to raise $3.447 million." on 7th dec 2006.
> ...



Only if everyone was dumping their issued shares, but what was the record date? 7 Dec? Sometimes this actually makes the sp go down....Perhaps day traders saw the volume and just jumped on (like me   ) forcing the sp up without consideration? 

I'm not sure if they have got another speeding ticket but with over 100m shares traded Friday and up 100% last week, you'd think they have some questions to ask. They only have 115m shares issued that I can see, so how does 100% of the company change hands in a day??


----------



## dubiousinfo (13 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Only if everyone was dumping their issued shares, but what was the record date? 7 Dec? Sometimes this actually makes the sp go down....Perhaps day traders saw the volume and just jumped on (like me   ) forcing the sp up without consideration?
> 
> I'm not sure if they have got another speeding ticket but with over 100m shares traded Friday and up 100% last week, you'd think they have some questions to ask. They only have 115m shares issued that I can see, so how does 100% of the company change hands in a day??




Prior to the recent rights issue the company had only 115mil shares on issue but 385mil new shares were issued at 1c in late December as part of the rights issue to raise funds. Total shares now is around 500mil.


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Prior to the recent rights issue the company had only 115mil shares on issue but 385mil new shares were issued at 1c in late December as part of the rights issue to raise funds. Total shares now is around 500mil.



So, in the past 5 trading days I have about 250m shares having changed hands or about 65% of the company? Day trading, surely......Has to stop somewhere.....


----------



## Snakey (15 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> So, in the past 5 trading days I have about 250m shares having changed hands or about 65% of the company? Day trading, surely......Has to stop somewhere.....




People please read the following ANN's :

11/12/2006 Shortfull Rights issue
27/04/2006 USA Investor Presentation

464 600064 Shares available in this company.
last traded market cap 15.8 million
Wow I own nearly half a percent of this company....Coooool
Still cheap people... last traded 3.4.....Please read your 5 year charts and look at price history.
ASX code  first active 5/8/2004
SomnoMed is USA- tested, approved, patented, in production(in China), operating in the US and selling to the public
Are the hard yards over for this company???????
I wonder if a satisfied US customer has invested in this company?????


----------



## Ken (15 January 2007)

Bit of a sell off today..

Buyers disappearing  a little.

I suspect it could go either way in the afternoon.

Don't think it will stay around current levels.

Choices will have to be made...


----------



## constable (15 January 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> Bit of a sell off today..
> 
> Buyers disappearing  a little.
> 
> ...



Looking a little like a one hit wonder!
Would you hold on with an upbeat bias for its fundamentals?
Would you call this finish of a wave 1, and wait for some further consolidation/breakdown b4 going back in?
Would you sell in belief that someone has cleverly set this stock up and now the shows over?
Or would you just sit in on the sidelines and wait for some clearer indications?
Hmmm I want to buy back in but I think I will wait!


----------



## Snakey (15 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Looking a little like a one hit wonder!
> Would you hold on with an upbeat bias for its fundamentals?
> Would you call this finish of a wave 1, and wait for some further consolidation/breakdown b4 going back in?
> Would you sell in belief that someone has cleverly set this stock up and now the shows over?
> ...




I would not expect this to sky rocket every day but i would expect this upward trend to continue. Still very early days for this one .....current price .031 I would top up now but i am fully loaded and can not afford to spend more money....still holding and i am not scared of down days.
down days are healthy for a steady climbing stock IMO
Ideal day to buy back in constable IMO but this time give the stock more time. One month on this could be very lucrative IMO
Remember MLS took two months to get from 2c to 10c 

All time lows are over for this stock now and its time the price went up IMO
DYOR


----------



## constable (15 January 2007)

well waited long enuff! picked up 100000 @ .031 and got the 150000 at the close for .03 ...avg .0304c.
I just cant help looking at the graph and volumes.
Could still be a set up as beforementioned but will keep a tight stop .

Snakey @ half a percent what are your plans for the company! Your probably having dinner with the directors tonite! lol


----------



## Ken (15 January 2007)

One bad day and a lot of people will get spooked.

Hopefully people are supporting 3 cents. I bought in @ 2.9c, still hold.

Hopefully they hit all times highs by next week.

And I can retire.


----------



## constable (16 January 2007)

Son Of a Mitch out at .031c no volume coming.  Looks like its going to come back without ann. Still like the stock and will be watching closely.


----------



## Moneybags (16 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Son Of a Mitch out at .031c no volume coming.  Looks like its going to come back without ann. Still like the stock and will be watching closely.




Cons,

There seems to be a contradiction between your sig and your last post.   

MB


----------



## constable (16 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Cons,
> 
> There seems to be a contradiction between your sig and your last post.
> 
> MB



Thanks mb fixed that now !


----------



## Moneybags (16 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Thanks mb fixed that now !




Nice one Cons.  

MB


----------



## constable (16 January 2007)

Hmmm bit of a retrace now, reduction in vol (although still unlike anything we've seen in the last 12 months)and all is quiet on the western front.
Can you apply elliot to this chart and call this a wave 2 im not experienced in this and would appreciate anyone else opinion (kennas are you out there).
My idea is that retrace should be up to 60% of first wave which in my understanding would be .034c - .0084c = .0256cents (counting 2c as the start of wave 1). Therefore we should be expecting more correction if elliot can be applied to this stock. Im only new at using elliot having just read nick radges book and look forward to someone elses interpretation thanks!


----------



## constable (17 January 2007)

couldnt help but notice the similarities between som and rtl. Both companies seem to be coming of their respective lows with positive ann. Still would appreciate some comments on my above post ta. My first graph posted too (only took mrs constable to show me)


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Hmmm bit of a retrace now, reduction in vol (although still unlike anything we've seen in the last 12 months)and all is quiet on the western front.
> Can you apply elliot to this chart and call this a wave 2 im not experienced in this and would appreciate anyone else opinion (kennas are you out there).
> My idea is that retrace should be up to 60% of first wave which in my understanding would be .034c - .0084c = .0256cents (counting 2c as the start of wave 1). Therefore we should be expecting more correction if elliot can be applied to this stock. Im only new at using elliot having just read nick radges book and look forward to someone elses interpretation thanks!



Mate, I can't see much in this. This downward move might be a wave 2 if the wave 1 started from around 2 cents, or it could be a wave 4 if you start the count from the low in Nov.....With it being traded so lightly before this I'm not sure if there is any market psychology in it...As far as retracements go it could go anywhere IMO, but I'd be looking for support lines around the 38, 50 and 62 fib marks. Unfortunately there's just not enough in the charts to see these. Although, perhaps $0.03 ish is a support line, maybe, and it will bounce from here....clutching at straws....Good luck.


----------



## constable (17 January 2007)

yes i guess it just simply hasnt really traded up until a few days ago. anyway appreciate your comments ta.


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

well that was a long wait but finally some movement in the camp


----------



## constable (17 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> well that was a long wait but finally some movement in the camp



Some biggish buys went thru this morning when it looked as tho it should have tanked. Someone imo seems to be buying themselves a large holding!
I was back in at the close "again" yesterday ...(after selling tas), with 500000 units. Feeling a little chuffed he he. But bought in for medium term, so as much as i'd like to cash in im holding with a stop where i bought.


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Some biggish buys went thru this morning when it looked as tho it should have tanked. Someone imo seems to be buying themselves a large holding!
> I was back in at the close "again" yesterday ...(after selling tas), with 500000 units. Feeling a little chuffed he he. But bought in for medium term, so as much as i'd like to cash in im holding with a stop where i bought.




yes nice buy constable ....wise stop...i also topped up yesterday after selling out of jms by 10000 ...yes tiny for me but i squared up holdings here to 2 mil.
and then put the whole lot up for sale at .098    

constable your becoming quite the trader i like your style...fast and furious... nice work.


----------



## constable (17 January 2007)

thanks snakey, i appreciate your comments. Now if i can just get the rest of the portfolio to go like som.....
Anyway som seems to be hitting resistance at .034 ....whoops they're gone she's off again. I cant see this stock ever seeing the underside of 3 cents again!


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> thanks snakey, i appreciate your comments. Now if i can just get the rest of the portfolio to go like som.....
> Anyway som seems to be hitting resistance at .034 ....whoops they're gone she's off again. I cant see this stock ever seeing the underside of 3 cents again!




yes i doubt well see under 3c also .... but its possible for arvo run too.  patience will be the hard thing to overcome with this trade i think. my guess lunch time low .034.... close .035 - .036. just going by momentum.


----------



## Ken (17 January 2007)

i went in at .029 and out at .034

just wanted to secure profits this time.


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> i went in at .029 and out at .034
> 
> just wanted to secure profits this time.




too bad ken.
lots of volume again today and plenty of movement.
looking good for tomorrow too. current price .037


----------



## constable (17 January 2007)

yep this has got an insane amount of volume "again" and nearly $800k sitting on the first 3 lines on the buyers side. 
Its got a speeding ticket written all over it.


----------



## Ken (17 January 2007)

My first hype trade ever....

Happy with $600 profit.

I didn't want to hold on prospects on trading halt... will cost me in the end.

But on the other am grateful to be up.

Didn't want to be too greedy... thats what make the market rise and fall...


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

another hammer close .037 moving like a blue chip atm(steady up)
still holding medium term ....stock preforming well at this stage.
go tha holders yeaahhh...


----------



## constable (22 January 2007)

another day, another 20 million units in buy orders sitting on the lhs. Pumpers? or someone buying up a stake?
Looks like sitting new support levels @ 3.5/3.6c.


----------



## Snakey (22 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> another day, another 20 million units in buy orders sitting on the lhs. Pumpers? or someone buying up a stake?
> Looks like sitting new support levels @ 3.5/3.6c.




I think genuine buyers constable too much volume for manipulation IMO
heres a chart showing the current NEW trend in som trading outside these lines could be a problem. An ann of some sort could cause it to break current trend ..one way or the other...


----------



## tugga (22 January 2007)

This just made my watch list, looks very interesting. Could be a long term buy for me thats for sure.


----------



## mb1 (23 January 2007)

im interested to see which way it goes today.


----------



## tugga (23 January 2007)

South by the look of it.


----------



## mb1 (23 January 2007)

it just didnt feel right, no announcements made.
alot of people will get burnt imo


----------



## constable (23 January 2007)

mb1 said:
			
		

> it just didnt feel right, no announcements made.
> alot of people will get burnt imo



You and Tugga are hilarious! 
Som is retracing after yesterdays run seems fairly simple as the close on friday was 3.3c and yesterday it closed @ 3.7c. I would be happy if it closed today @ 3.4 /3.5c beleiving consolidation at this level is a good thing.
And there was an ann. in reply to asx's query ...the co has slashed costs and looking to be cash flow positive in 12 - 18 months. 
Yes i do hold these shares and envisage doing so for the next 12 months!


----------



## mb1 (23 January 2007)

Constable what would be your sell off point?
5c? 10c?


----------



## constable (23 January 2007)

mb1 said:
			
		

> Constable what would be your sell off point?
> 5c? 10c?



I dont want to say but considering their share peaked at 60 cents and have had an average price for the last 2 years of approx 20 cents, i would think there to be plenty of upside.


----------



## tugga (23 January 2007)

I meant they were going south today, I hold them. They're a long term buy for me.

Just like NMS.


----------



## constable (24 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> this one starting to move again!!!



Snakey how are you going, still holding? 
Very interesting to watch the last half hour. 8 mill in orders came out of nowhere at 3.4c when it looked like breaching 3.3c. Hmmm


----------



## Snakey (24 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Snakey how are you going, still holding?
> Very interesting to watch the last half hour. 8 mill in orders came out of nowhere at 3.4c when it looked like breaching 3.3c. Hmmm




yeah still holding and it looks interesting... if this stalls it wont look good to me... ill give it more time but not too much 
could be bargain hunters


----------



## moses (24 January 2007)

this company has one product, a mouthgard to stop people snoring. 

Thrillsville.


----------



## constable (24 January 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> this company has one product, a mouthgard to stop people snoring.
> 
> Thrillsville.



aw cmon thats exciting.......to someone who sleeps next to someone who snores it is!!!


----------



## SevenFX (24 January 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> this company has one product, a mouthgard to stop people snoring.
> 
> Thrillsville.




Good point, but there are many companies that *start* with one strong product...

Besides don't think everyone here plans to hold long term, and maybe more a tradable penny stock.

SevenFX


----------



## crazyjimsmith (24 January 2007)

Yeah and one of the guys involved is facing serious tax fraud and insider trading allegattions!

I don't care if it goes to $10!

I'll be staying right away!


----------



## SevenFX (24 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Yeah and one of the guys involved is facing serious tax fraud and insider trading allegattions!




Can you post the link to the news you have Jim.



			
				crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> I don't care if it goes to $10!




I'll get back to you on that one... undecided atm...


----------



## Snakey (24 January 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> this company has one product, a mouthgard to stop people snoring.
> 
> Thrillsville.




Yeah and Cochlear has one product..... a hearing aid  :


----------



## crazyjimsmith (24 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Can you post the link to the news you have Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get back to you on that one... undecided atm...




Read up on Offset Alpine.


----------



## Snakey (24 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Yeah and one of the guys involved is facing serious tax fraud and insider trading allegattions!
> 
> I don't care if it goes to $10!
> 
> I'll be staying right away!




Is this a ramp down for accumulation Crazy??????


----------



## SevenFX (24 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Read up on Offset Alpine.




I assuming it's not connected to this article dated 2003 below...???? as offset alpine has many results it seems.
http://www.gwb.com.au/gwb/news/packer/australian.htm

Also which director are we talking about...???
Directors / Senior Management 
Mr Graham Hurst (Non Exec. Director)
Mr Alex Macintosh (Non Exec. Director)
Mr Peter Neustadt (Executive Chairman)

A Clearer reference to your above post would be useful Jim.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## constable (24 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I assuming it's not connected to this article dated 2003 below...???? as offset alpine has many results it seems.
> http://www.gwb.com.au/gwb/news/packer/australian.htm
> 
> Also which director are we talking about...???
> ...



I cant see any connection either jim so im left thinking there is no fact to this and your post was a downramp (hmmm ulterior motives perhaps).


----------



## moses (24 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> Yeah and Cochlear has one product..... a hearing aid  :



chalk and cheese.

Cochlear has a high tech hearing aid implanted to interface with the brain.

Somnomed has a moulded piece of plastic to stick in your mouth at night.

Which one sounds like biotech, and which one will soon be "made in China"?


----------



## tugga (24 January 2007)

As long as it makes me some money I don't care if the Chinese or Taiwanese start making them for 10% of the price.


----------



## moses (24 January 2007)

tugga said:
			
		

> As long as it makes me some money I don't care if the Chinese or Taiwanese start making them for 10% of the price.



But when they do, you won't. Thats the point.


----------



## rub92me (24 January 2007)

Maybe crazyjimsmith is referring to this? http://theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20725253-16941,00.html


----------



## crazyjimsmith (24 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I assuming it's not connected to this article dated 2003 below...???? as offset alpine has many results it seems.
> http://www.gwb.com.au/gwb/news/packer/australian.htm
> 
> Also which director are we talking about...???
> ...




Yes it is connected to that! Well done.

A major shareholder is Belgrove Pty Ltd which is owned by Trevor Kennedy.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (24 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> Is this a ramp down for accumulation Crazy??????




Buddy I don't need to waste my time playing silly games like that! I told you I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole and I mean it!

Sleep apnea and its cure are a major discovery and will lead to many cures including impotence, heart disease, strokes, and much more.

Resmed is the place to invest in my opinion.

I'll be staying right away from this one though due to the Trevor Kennedy connection.


----------



## constable (25 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Yes it is connected to that! Well done.
> 
> A major shareholder is Belgrove Pty Ltd which is owned by Trevor Kennedy.



Belgove, according to som announcements, has a 8% holding of som and is  controlled and directed by Peter Neustadt ?!


----------



## crazyjimsmith (25 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Belgove, according to som announcements, has a 8% holding of som and is  controlled and directed by Peter Neustadt ?!




And owned by Trevor Kennedy!


----------



## Snakey (25 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Resmed is the place to invest in my opinion.




and let me guess....you have shares in resmed ...RIGHT?????


----------



## constable (25 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> And owned by Trevor Kennedy!



Well given his background and ability to make fast money im sure Mr Kennedy only parks his money where he can make more of it. Must be something in som as recent volumes and the attention its getting dont just happen out of the blue!


----------



## constable (25 January 2007)

Som's holding steady with what would appear to be some steadfast accumulators very interesting.
by the way Snakey your  pms full.


----------



## Snakey (25 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Som's holding steady with what would appear to be some steadfast accumulators very interesting.
> by the way Snakey your  pms full.




yeah sorted constable
yes those orders arent going away close to 10mil on first line of buying depth 3.4 and only 2.5 mil at 3.5 for sellers


----------



## Snakey (25 January 2007)

sold out here because chart has broken upward trend and not happy with proceedings. will only watch from sidelines for now ...out at average .03425
happy with that


----------



## crazyjimsmith (25 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> and let me guess....you have shares in resmed ...RIGHT?????




Wrong! Keep guessing...........


----------



## Ken (26 January 2007)

I think the casino is a better punt than SOM, for those trading big dollars, volume could easily turn south.

But hey, fortune favours the brave.


----------



## constable (26 January 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> I think the casino is a better punt than SOM, for those trading big dollars, volume could easily turn south.
> 
> But hey, fortune favours the brave.



you back in ken! good luck if you are? i was out in the selloff @ 3.4 it seems the stock has lost its way the last two days and broken out of its trend. Be straight back on it if it can reassert itself. Maybe big bad crazyjim has given everyone a scare out there!   Probably not, however som might take a breather before it builds again and I'd rather watch that from the bench.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (27 January 2007)

> Maybe big bad crazyjim has given everyone a scare out there!  Probably not, however som might take a breather before it builds again and I'd rather watch that from the bench.




I don't like seeing people lose money!

I thought it would be a good thing to alert you all about the previous form that some of the people involved in this company have! It is always good to be aware of the situation that you are risking your hard earned money in.

If you don't have a problem throwing your money at this then good luck to you!


----------



## constable (27 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> I don't like seeing people lose money!
> 
> I thought it would be a good thing to alert you all about the previous form that some of the people involved in this company have! It is always good to be aware of the situation that you are risking your hard earned money in.
> 
> If you don't have a problem throwing your money at this then good luck to you!



Appreciated and thankyou! 
Although i am trying to trade price action and not be too tied up in fundamentals, your comments certainly help me achieve this!


----------



## marklar (8 March 2007)

Big bounce today and with volume.  No announcements (am I surprised these days?), bigchart attached for your visual pleasure.

m.


----------



## Fluffy (10 March 2007)

Also a golden cross on the MACD (09/03/07), a confirmation of an uptrend?


----------



## Ken (6 July 2007)

Attention SOM traders. we have 28 million shares traded, and a high of 2.3 cents.

What is the situation here?

Positive announcement.  Has this turned the corner?

10 year plan..... 

Management seem very excited... maybe a bit too much..

Will see.

No massive trades gone through, but there are 5 million shares sitting in one order to be bought at 2 cents.

I got on at 2.0 cents...  will see how far it runs. stop loss 1.9 cents.


----------



## Ken (6 July 2007)

2.6 cents!

Day traders love this one...

Must say I am pretty happy..

From experience I know this a pump and dump stock...

But let the profits run for now.


----------



## misterS (13 July 2007)

There comes a point where a failing company can turn-around. No doubt it will get traded around a bit in the course of recovering (or failing).   The previous burn rate was ridiculous, presumably based on an unfounded (and possibly unplanned) expectation of an earlier and stronger revenue stream commencement.

However, they have been making the right noises lately: cut burn rate, new ceo and other operating officers, increased revenue from increased sales, expansion of markets - and a business plan!  

So, at least they appear to have realised that generally a company should plan to generate revenues which somewhat exceed its operating costs.  Who knew? 

I think that almost failing can prove the catalyst for recognising and then obtaining the things you need for success.  NMS is a case in point - without intending to extend the comparison with this mob any further!

At least SOM have stated a clearer picture of what they intend to do, and need to do, and so we will be better placed to judge the results.  The soon-to-come full year report should be a good start, but more important will be the announcements and the activity reports in the first half of 07-08, and further evidence of the implementation of a plan.

Of course, the company is an inverted pyramid balanced on the point of a dental splint to stop people snoring, so the efficacy and acceptance of this device is the other critical factor.

It will be significant money made or a total loss.  At least the company now seems to understand that too.


----------



## the bard (11 October 2007)

Has anyone been watching SOM this week, has gone from  0.017c to 0.023c this week, share purchase plan has sparked some interest? Any thoughts?


----------



## the bard (29 October 2007)

Looks like SOM may be on the move up, looks like resistance at 2.6c,has been at this level 3 times since Mar this year. Keep an eye on this one for a breakout. Approaching 200 day moving average on the daily charts too, I will have this on the watchlist this week. Do your own analysis though.


----------



## the bard (6 May 2008)

*SOM*

Any one have any thoughts technically on SOM, volume has been stronger over the last 3 days, is this the end of the pain ?????


----------



## nunthewiser (21 June 2008)

did post regarding SOM potential breakout a couple of weeks ago but the post was removed due to me not realising i had to post a chart as well .. however , i hold , enjoying th ride but tghinking unlss an announcement soon or decent vols it may just fall over  spose thats what a trailing stoploss is used for now  anyways . wouldnt mind some TA / Fa views on it as been mentioning this lil pound pup since 1.7 down to 1.5 and all the way up in various chats etc etc but cannot get a decent comment anywhere , im biased and holdin so prolly best not for me to post my excitable views  thanks


----------



## adobee (24 June 2008)

SOM HAS GONE CRAZY ?!!??
ANY ONE NO WHATS HAPPENING ?? This cant be just for the increase in business... I have had some sitting away for past year.. 
Potential take over ??? Resmed perhaps ?? I have no idea on this one ..


----------



## tinhat (19 January 2013)

Is anyone following this stock? The chart looks interesting - big breakout recently on small volume.


----------



## tinhat (16 January 2014)

Excellent sales growth results out today. Good sales growth in all regions, especially Europe. Share price up 13.9% today on the news reverses the downtrend. Looking for a breakout above the recent high of 1.31 to take it up to the 1.475 high.

Other than checking the soundness of the balance sheet I have not done any fundamental analysis, estimate of intrinsic value. Bought last year for $1 based on technicals. 

Illiquid stock - average daily traded last month was $14,000.


----------



## piggybank (30 January 2014)

16th January 2014, SomnoMed Limited (ASX:SOM) announced today record sales of 4,134 units in the month of December, 38.2% more than in the same month in 2012. All regions performed well during the month compared to the previous year unit sales in the APAC region were up by 25%, North America grew by 31% and Europe by 55%. New records were also set for the...

If you want to read more then you can do so by clicking on this link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=SOM&E=ASX&N=778120

Hi tinhat,

tinhat said previously "*Looking for a breakout above the recent high of 1.31 to take it up to the 1.475 high*" well the $1.31 has been taken out by todays action but given that the other figure you referred to was nearly 3 years ago I don't think it is relevant any longer, but then I have been wrong many times




​


----------



## piggybank (8 February 2014)

Update:-


----------



## tinhat (14 February 2014)

Up a healthy 10% today to bring the share price to a modest PE of 113. The weekly chart is parabolic since mid Sep 13. This week saw new post-GFC highs. Nice to have at least one winner in the specki portfolio. :


----------



## piggybank (3 March 2014)

Daily Update:-


----------



## VSntchr (10 September 2014)

Since the $1.50 capital raising this thing is going gangbusters....

The scale back was massive, personally I only got a 20% allocation...I heard others scaled back even further..
That didn't stop the directors getting a nice fill tho :

Latest result showing good progress from initiatives with strong topline growth in all regions - market is now anticipating the next few periods to show some of this falling directly to the bottom line after this investment period...


----------



## tinhat (3 March 2018)

The roll out of the direct to consumer sleep centres in the USA is burning through more cash than originally planned. The twelve centres opened so far are taking longer to turn profitable than projected.

SOM is looking to keep expanding by rolling out new centres over the next two years and is undertaking a capital raising of $10.4m at $3.00 per share. They aim to be operating 40 centres at the end of 2020.


----------

